# Trying to revive dead lawn...



## deevahs (May 10, 2010)

Trying to revive a front dead lawn. Everyone else on our street has a nice thick green front lawn but ours is dead and dirty. The only conclusion i can come to is a local lawn care company which is quite big does treatments for something on our lawn. I'm not sure what they are treating for, however there are spots of nothing but dirt, the rest of the lawn is dead beige grass with a blade of grass here and there. Looks like its thinning really bad. (Maybe they were treating for us to have no lawn at all)... I know we need to aerate etc. We are just wanting to know what the best brand is for fertilizing, turf builder, grass thickener we should use. We don't mind spending decent money as long as it will work. Our backyad is green and decent, we don't treat it at all but its a mmillions times better looking then the front. Any suggestions? Wondering too if anyone has ever tried Scott's Green Max and how that worked for you. We are in Memphis TN so the suns beams on our front lawn majority of the day, and it gets very hot in the 100's during summer months. Thanks all!


----------



## chenzarino (Apr 20, 2010)

I just started getting TruGreen treatments this year, the lawn is looking a lot better already after only one. May be worth talking to them, their treatments dont cost much more than buying the stuff yourself, and they do it for you and guarantee it, unlike buying a bag from the store.


----------



## deevahs (May 10, 2010)

We actually used TruGreen for a few years and they were doing door to door sales one day and came to our door and said how awful our lawn looked and that we should start using them... my husband chuckled and said thats funny because you do our lawn and have for a few years! We just had a bad experience with them and our lawn did look bad so we don't use them anymore. We use Herbi-Systems now ... and they've been very good. A manager came out to talk to me yesterday and the reason for the lawn looking the way it does is cause we have grubs. So they are going to start treating for the grubs and other stuff. I was very happy with their prices too!


----------

